#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap_6.0.0

## h_al_alfy

Hi every body;



I found ETAP 6.0

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

********

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Activation serial

QtCD9L8cxzSqiU3AA4RsjpAi/ZVArgWiJEG+

Source:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


EnjoySee More: Etap_6.0.0

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you. Appreciate your efforts.
Keep going. All the best.

----------


## lubl

Hi to all
Can any one tell me
Is there any manual for ETAP 6.0 inside the files?
Thnaks

----------


## bajwa75

Thanks a lot.

----------


## deepak_vizag

The above ******** is infected with virus. Be careful while installing!

----------


## greges2009

Thank you h_al_alfy

Here is what I did which has successfully installed and run the application on XP :

Don't forget to temporarily shut your anti virus down first to run .

1. Install application.
2. Open LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS
3. copy all files in the LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS
   and paste on to C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\
4. Run etap6.exe in the ******** folder.
5. Reboot your laptop.
6. Run the application.
7. Enter Activation serial : QtCD9L8cxzSqiU3AA4RsjpAi/ZVArgWiJEG+

Enjoy

----------


## h_al_alfy

Dear All;

I have installed and I have no problems.  You know the nature of ******** activity is very close to virus activity that's why you have to disable antivirus first then apply the ******** after you can remove the ******** and scan.  You shall get no detection.

The simplest method of applying the ******** is as follow:

1- Install ETAP 6
Apply ********.
Restart the computer
Run Etap andinsert the following activation key by putting your cursor on the first cell and copy all the activation key as one text and press control key + V
Done and no more

Activation key is 
QtCD9L8cxzSqiU3AA4RsjpAi/ZVArgWiJEG+

----------


## h_al_alfy

By the way the ETAP 6 package is not including any user manual.  I shall upload when found.

----------


## lymph

Thank you

----------


## mjcoolz21

Thanks so much for this share

regard's

mjcoolz21

----------


## pallanpalpu

friends i m new in this blog,etap 6 file is missing , pls help me, please upload somebody

----------


## h_al_alfy

It is complete and I tried myself

----------


## bugmenot1

DOWNLOAD HERE:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-----:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap_6.0.0

----------


## srinivas.mh

Hi
I have VISTA oprtaing system and I have folowed all the instruction said by ou friend GREGES2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Join Date: Sep 2009
Posts: 49  

Thank you h_al_alfy

Here is what I did which has successfully installed and run the application on XP :

Don't forget to temporarily shut your anti virus down first to run .

1. Install application.
2. Open LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS
3. copy all files in the LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS
and paste on to C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\
4. Run etap6.exe in the ******** folder.
5. Reboot your laptop.
6. Run the application.
7. Enter Activation serial : QtCD9L8cxzSqiU3AA4RsjpAi/ZVArgWiJEG+

Enjoy

__________________________________________________  ___________________________
When I click the shortcut for etap 6 on desk top.initially it promted a messageaying LOOKING FOR E TAP KEY
later on another message saying NO KEYS FOUND
can some one help plz
cheers
srini

----------


## kronstadt

Could you reupload links in 4shared.com or mihd.net or any other  hosting service.

thanks in advance ...................

----------


## kronstadt

Could you reupload links on any hosting services (mihd.net,...)
thanks in advance ................

----------


## mentong

hi! could anybody here reupload the cure/******** for etap 6, please. all links are dead.
thanks in advance :Smile:

----------


## sangeethajanakiraman

Dear friend, 
Could you pls help me in downldin the ******** folder. I have downloaded all the parts i coul d not get that. I suppose that it must ve been removed. Can u help me still?

----------


## lubl

*hi every one
does anybody have the serial number of ETAP 7?
I have some files that I think would work but I do not have serial number .... if some one have it please send for me ...
If it works I will share the full software and cr..k  for every one.
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com
tnx*

----------


## rahgoshafan

Could you reupload links

----------


## oktay59

thanks a lot for your links plz re load  links etap 6

----------


## frogz

link missing,pls upload

----------


## raj151857

please upload or send links for ETAP 7.1 on raj151857@gmail.com

----------


## tam2

does anybody have the serial number of ETAP 7?

----------


## astronauta2021

the lock of msdicine is broque

See More: Etap_6.0.0

----------


## kaganj

for vista 64bit,how i can install this program,when i did everything that you said ,a window appears that show me the key noy found on your pc,
please help me how i can do?

----------


## kaganj

or vista 64bit,how i can install this program,when i did everything that you said ,a window appears that show me the key noy found on your pc,
    please help me how i can do? kaganj60@yahoo.com

----------


## sms149

pls post link again

----------


## kaganj

for vista 64bit,how i can install this program,when i did everything that you said ,a window appears that show me the key not found on your pc,
please help me how i can do? kaganj60@yahoo.com

----------


## sms149

pls upload the link again

----------


## sms149

links related to etap not working,pls upload the link again

----------


## Hshaheen

The links are expired , so plz upload them specially the PETA 6. ********.

Regards

----------

